
Twitter lands NFL deal to stream Thursday night games - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2016/04/05/twitter-reportedly-lands-nfl-deal-to-stream-thursday-night-games/
======
johnjac
They can't stream to mobile, and CBS already has apps on all the set top boxes
they can stream too. So twitter can stream to browsers? What exactly did
twitter buy here?

 _edit_ fixed grammar

